

Ask HN: What programming language would you use? - sasanrose

Imagine you are going to write an API for a mobile telephone network operator to sell charges to customers. What platform would you use? (Specially programming language and Database). I would be grateful if you could explain about your reasons.
======
iapi
I would suggest any programming that you are comfortable with and use a NoSQL
Database.

You can use Erlang because is not only about scalability but mostly about:

reliability

soft real-time characteristics (enabled by soft real-time GC which is possible
because immutability [no cycles] and share nothing and so)

performance in concurrent tasks (cheap task switch, cheap process spawn,
actors model, ...)

scalability - debatable in current state , but rapidly evolving

------
ankurdhama
Anything that you are familiar with as the problem statement doesn't seems to
be complex and hence can be easily done on any web platform

------
yrashk
Erlang.

